# Feeling So Depressed



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Everything has just really gotten to me today. I didn't feel like dealing with all of the dogs, so I only took Joplin and Franny to the groomers. Poor Billy, Henry, Winter and Lulu, will have to wait. And this is after we all missed our last appointment.

One of the sales reps, I work with, was depressed that he couldn't go home (New York) for the holiday. He asked if I would have Thanksgiving with him. I said I would, since he has attempted suicide in the past, I was worried for him. I wish I would have said no, and gone to my son's for Thanksgiving. I could have invited him to tag along.

I miss Daisy. I miss my Dad.

So yep, I'm just having a crappy day, and thought I would share the joy ~ lol


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sorry Deb. I hope you'll find something to smile about tomorrow. Pamper yourself tonight......


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My heart does go out for you, Deb. Even with the grief you are going through, you are still reaching out in an effort to take care of someone else. You're one heck of a lady. {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Deb honey I am so sorry that you are having such a hard day. You are such a wonderful person, in your time of need you are still reaching out to help someone. I love you honey, please know that you are in my thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THAT IS VERY KIND OF YOU TO BE WITH YOUR COWORKER FOR THE HOLIDAY. FOR SOME PEOPLE IT IS THE MOST DEPRESSING TIME AND ITS GOOD THAT HE WONT BE ALONE. BUT IF IT WERE ME I WOULD TAKE HIM TO YOUR SONS.
YOU NEED TO TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF TOO.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey Deb... I'm in the same 'funk' as you are! I am realy feeling down.. miss my sister, Margaret,and knowing we'll be having the holiday without her is really a sad time! Margaret and I were like two peas in a pod. She loved the holidays and always got all hepped up for them and made them such a joy. Her absence tomorrow is going to be so sad to me. Normally right about now she'd be on the phone discussing a new recipe she's trying for the dinner, or what time we'd be picking her up.... etc.
As I see it it's 'OK' to not be all happy and excited about every holiday. Life throws a wrench into our 'good-times' now and then. 
But... Kiddo you and I and others having a hard time this holiday WILL get thru!! ... (hmmmm I wonder how many 'bottles' it's gonna take...geesh I hope I have enough!!! LOL )
You are such a sweetheart to give of yourself to your co-worker even when you need your own 'nurturing... that is sooooooo YOU!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

The holidays can be such a tuff time. I know there are times that we all wish they were done and gone. I think there's too much pressure to have them Norman Rockwell picture perfect - which they never are. 

Deb - I hope you're making plans for Christmas with the twins -- yes?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh i am so sorry deb! *hugs you tight* Holidays are always hard, esp so when you have lost loved ones. 

:grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes! Take your friend to your son's! He will be too busy in a 
different environment to feel sorry for himself and you will be
with both family and friend.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Hey Deb... I'm in the same 'funk' as you are! I am realy feeling down.. miss my sister, Margaret,and knowing we'll be having the holiday without her is really a sad time! Margaret and I were like two peas in a pod. She loved the holidays and always got all hepped up for them and made them such a joy. Her absence tomorrow is going to be so sad to me. Normally right about now she'd be on the phone discussing a new recipe she's trying for the dinner, or what time we'd be picking her up.... etc.
> As I see it it's 'OK' to not be all happy and excited about every holiday. Life throws a wrench into our 'good-times' now and then.
> But... Kiddo you and I and others having a hard time this holiday WILL get thru!! ... (hmmmm I wonder how many 'bottles' it's gonna take...geesh I hope I have enough!!! LOL )
> You are such a sweetheart to give of yourself to your co-worker even when you need your own 'nurturing... that is sooooooo YOU![/B]


Terry I am so sorry that you are also having a hard time. I know how you feel. But like you said we do get through (this year is number 4) and our loved ones are with us. They are in our hearts. And it is that is what gets me through each year. 

Hang in there girls and know that we will each be in each others thoughts. *hugs you both tight*


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I just wanted to say I understand your pain and know whow it feels to miss someone you love dearly.

We have to keep our chins up!

I miss my Dad too!

XO
Nancy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- I think as we get older, holidays aren't nearly what we remember them to be. And, of course, as we get older, we inevitably lose parents, grandparents, siblings, etc. which makes holidays even sadder.

I know that I don't enjoy the holidays like I once did. With my mom and dad both gone, it just seems very sad. 

This year, it's just my husband and I here for Thanksgiving. We're going out (I'm not even cooking) and then we'll probably go to a movie. I'm working on Friday so that I don't have to think of this as a Holiday weekend.

It's so kind of you to be with your co-worker, but remember to put yourself first.

My thoughts and prayers are with you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Deb & Terry, you both have had one really hard year, my heart goes out to you both :grouphug: 
I am sorry you are both so down at such a special time of the year and I can relate to those first festive seasons without loved ones who have passed having lost both my parents and a brother, every year is difficult, but to also be so far away from my kids and grandkids at this time of the year is also very sad for me too.  Today would have been my mother's 85th birthday too  
Perhaps we should all get together and try to cheer one another up, that would be good hey  
Deb I think what you are doing for your co worker is amazing considering you have your beautiful grandchildren, it just goes to show how selfless and kind spirited you are, that person is just so lucky to have you as a friend.
I have the mixings for a gallon of Margaritas in the fridge girls, perhaps if you both want to drop in we could get totalled and have a good laff :wub:


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

You know Deb, holidays get so built up to be something so special, when really they are just another day. Look past the all the hubbub and just reflect on what you are thankful for, like all those little faces licking your face! And pie. I really like pie. You should absolutly do what is best for you. It was so kind of you to be willing to spend the day with a friend, but spend it with your son and those babies, and invite him along! And PLEASE!! Have pie. I like pecan.......pumpkin......lemon.......cherry........etc....

We all love you!!! I'll keep you in my prayers! 

Love Jean :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

:grouphug: & rayer: for you, Deb! I know your pain- This will be the 1st Thanksgiving without my Dad & it has always been his favorite holiday. I miss him tremendously :bysmilie: My heart goes out to you :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Deb, Terry, and anyone else feeling sad...I'm so sorry and wish I could be there to give you a hug. Please know I am thinking of you. I say anything to try to make you feel better because I haven't a clue what. Just know even though you may feel alone, your not. Blessings, hugs, and warm thoughts to you.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I think you're really amazing--you're STILL thinking of others even when you are hurting. I'm sorry--and I hope that tomorrow will be a great day for you--go be with your family! Lots of love to you :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, I'm so sorry for your pain. I can't even think of a thing to make you feel better .....well other than a margarita.
You are such a good person, saving dogs and people all the time. It's your turn to be rescued, and we're not close enough to reach out. All I can offer is understanding and my wish that you can find peace in these holidays.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Deb. The holidays are very difficult for us at times. Some years are worse than others. Maybe yours will improve before the holidays are over.
:grouphug: 

Cyndi


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Deb:

I'm sorry you and many others are having a rough time this Holiday season. Holidays can be tough. I did surf the internet to find some fun jokes that would probably be even funnier with a margarita. So have yourself a nice margarita - know we are thinking of you and sending you good wishes...
and then read these jokes:

Where did the first corn come from?
The stalk brought it

Why did the Indian chief wear so many feathers?
To keep his wigwam

What happened to the Pilgrim who was shot at by an Indian?
He had an arrow escape

How did the Mayflower show that it liked America?
It hugged the shore

A lady was picking through the frozen turkeys at the grocery store, but couldn't find one fresh enough for her family. She asked the stock boy, "Don't you have fresh turkeys?" The stock boy answered, "But they are all dead. Now how can I make them take a bath?"

What did the mama turkey say to her naughty son?
If your papa could see you now, he'd turn over in his gravy!

Asked to write a composition entitled, "What I'm thankful for on Thanksgiving,"
little Timothy wrote, "I am thankful that I'm not a turkey."

Have you finished off the first one?
Yeah!
Eaten it too?
Yeah!
What happened to the other one?
The other turkey is now reading our conversation, boss.

If a man wants to eat a turkey on Thanksgiving, what does a turkey want?
Ans- It simply wants to run away.

What did the turkeys sing on Thanksgiving Day?
Ans- God save the kin.

What did the turkey say to the man who tried to shoot it?
Ans- Liberty, Equality and Bad aim for all.

What will a turkey with a dramatic bent of mind say to another turkey on Thanksgiving morning?
Ans- To be or not to be roasted, that is the question.

The pro football team had just finished their daily practice session when a large turkey came strutting onto the field. While the players gazed in amazement, the turkey walked up to the head coach and demanded a tryout. Everyone stared in silence as the turkey caught pass after pass and ran right through the defensive line. When the turkey returned to the sidelines, the coach shouted, "You're terrific!!! Sign up for the season, and I'll see to it that you get a huge bonus." "Forget the bonus," the turkey said, "All I want to know is, does the season go past Thanksgiving Day?"


What key has legs and can't open doors?
A Turkey.


Gobbler said, "Doctor, help me! I can't stop acting like a turkey!"
"I see," said the doctor. "How long have you had this problem?"
"Let me think a second. Mom laid the egg in 1954..."

If April showers bring May flowers, what do May flowers bring?
Pilgrims!

Why did the turkey cross the road?
It was the chicken's day off.

If the Pilgrims were alive today, what would they be most famous for?
Their AGE

Why can't you take a turkey to church?
Because they use such FOWL language

What are the feathers on a turkey's wings called?
Turkey feathers

What's the best dance to do on Thanksgiving?
The turkey trot

Can a turkey jump higher than the Empire State Building?
Yes - a building can't jump at all

What do you get when you cross a turkey with an octopus?
Enough drumsticks for Thanksgiving

How can you make a turkey float?
You need 2 scoops of ice cream, some root beer, and a turkey

What kind of music did the Pilgrims like?
Plymouth Rock

Which side of the turkey has the most feathers?
The outside

Why did they let the turkey join the band?
Because he had the drumsticks

Why did the police arrest the turkey?
They suspected it of fowl play

What's the key to a great Thanksgiving dinner?
The turKEY

What did the turkey say before it was roasted?
Boy! I'm stuffed!


I have more!!!! Just ask and I'll send them your way!!
jj


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Deb,
I too am feeling in a big funk this year. My oldest daughter can not get her act together. She is 21 and not much I can do for her. The police were at our home last week because someone sent them out to check on her because she texted someone she was going to commit sucide. She is OK but everytime she does this it breaks my heart. I am on the Jennifer diet and down to 100-105 pounds just do to the stress she causes me.

I am glad you are able to help a coworker enjoy your holiday as best you can.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You know, there are a whole lot of reasons to feel crappy...we're at war for another holiday season, the economy sucks, global warming is consuming our atmosphere...the list is almost endless...but in the long run, I have to look at the fact that I wake up every morning and go to bed every evening knowing that there are a few people on this earth who love me for being me. For that I am thankful. Actually, greatful. I hope that your holiday turns around.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know how lonely the holidays can be without our loved ones. My dad passed away on the 23rd of Nov, this will be the third year without him. So Thanksgiving is always hard. I lost my mom in 1995 and miss her especially on the holidays. This is the first year I will be with all my kids and grand kids I'm thankful but still there is a saddness.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My heart goes out to all of those who are missing their loved ones. 

Terry, I know how much you miss Margaret. I also know she is with you, and loves you. You were such a good sis. 

So many of us are missing family members who have passed. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you this holiday season.

Unfortunately, I cannot take my friend to my son's, as my son lives 500 miles away, and I would have to had made plans weeks ago. But I had already told my friend I would stay home. It's all good. I'll take some extra time off at Christmas for my son and his family, and keep Dale company tomorrow for a couple hours.

You ladies have given me some ideas. I'm going to rent a couple, or thirty, movies. Fill the blender with Margaritas, and yes Jean, eat Pie. Pumkin and Cherry. I also LOVE pie. Nummy!!!

Thanks for the jokes, Jennifer. They made me laugh ~ lol

As for global warming, and the economy, well, I still miss my Daisy :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The only thing we can all count on is change. Hopefully it will be for the better for all of us. Meanwhile, we have to focus on the good things - Deb, your beautiful grandchildren and Terry, your beautiful new friend Quincy. No it doesn't take away the pain, but this too will pass. The pain will never disappear, but it will ease with time. Meanwhile I wish you peace.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Deb,

I hope you will go back to your cheerful self soon. We all love you here.

:grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hope tomorrow is a better day Deb. :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: hope you have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Deb - I hope you look forward to some happier times with your grand babies - we need you there to take some great photos.

Holidays are not always fun, my parents, brother and sisters all live in Australia, although Aussies don't celebrate Thanksgiving, it still gets lonely, especially around Xmas and New Year .. 

I haven't been home for 4 years so I am feeling a little homesick ... I miss my friends and family. This is probably the first year that I can actually say I am homesick - probably because I usually would go every 2 years - with the seasons being opposite and school holidays being at different times - it gets harder each year.

Things will be better for you I am sure. :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:grouphug: Hugs to you Deb. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You are in my thoughts today, Deb. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Deb:

I hope things are going well for you today!! I also am wondering if the pups are wondering if you'll drop some more turkey down the side of the stove....

Take care of yourself today.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Dear Deb, I have a pumpkin pie in the oven and I will eat it all in your honor. THAT'S what friends are for.   
You can thank me later. :biggrin:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Deb, been thinking of you today and hope you feel better, wish i could give you a great big Joe hug :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Deb I just wanted you to know that you are still in my thoughts. Gosh I wish we could give each other a hug, but I guess a cyber one will have to work. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Love ya honey!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Cyber hug to you, Deb. It's human to think of lost loved ones at the holidays, 'go with your feelings'. They're all valid. Keep in mind, though, all that you have to be thankful for. I'm very thankful for your friendship. My life is richer by knowing you.

Love you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking in to see how your day is. Thinking of you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb, been thinking of you today and hope you feel better, wish i could give you a great big Joe hug :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]



I do to Joe. I know you are also missing your Dad. Yep, big Deb hugs to you and your family. Also, LBB hugs. He gives the best hugs in town. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Thank you so much for this site, Joe. It has meant so much to so many of us. I honestly feel less lonely, thanks to you and my friends on SM. 

Jean, I hope you get fat from the pie!! Either that, or save me a slice. Nummy!!

Linda, Becky, Sher, Jifner, Joy, Lennabella ~ Lovies to you. :wub: :wub: 

By the way, today was okay. I'm just glad it's over ~ lol

Tomorrow we shop!!!

Hey Sher ~ Talking to you made my day. Thank you my friend. We love you. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=473274
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, it made mine, too, Deb. It was great to speak with you and get to know you better! It was a fun convo! And I finally finished my cleaning at about 10:00 pm! (with a few breaks and a nap with K & C) :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Just checking in to see how your day is. Thinking of you.[/B]


Oh Crystal, my day went well. You are such a dear friend, and so kind to think of us.

Lovies to you, and I hope your holiday's are awesome!! :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Deb:

There is nothing like retail therapy!!! I'm glad today went well for you!! Shop for me!! There are only 2 stores having after t-day sales in my town...Wal-mart and Ace Hardware!! so shopping is grim..
:grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb:
> 
> There is nothing like retail therapy!!! I'm glad today went well for you!! Shop for me!! There are only 2 stores having after t-day sales in my town...Wal-mart and Ace Hardware!! so shopping is grim..
> :grouphug:[/B]



I would definately pick the 'Hardware' store ~ lol

I'm going to Home Depot first thing in the morning. I love Home Depot and Lowes. :aktion033:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

i didn't know Home Depot and Lowes had after t-day sales!! hmmm maybe I should drive 45 min. north and hit the home depot... 

Ace has the best after holiday sales!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=473375
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'll see you there!! LOL!!


Have not been on much recently. Sorry you are feeling blue Deb. You should have brought the crowd over and had turkey here... Peg ONLY bought an 18 pounder for 2 of us... and we have case after case of wine...  

Get a little wasted, fater, while watching babies and football... what a day!!  These buggers have no fear and are now ranging over most of the downstairs getting into things...

Did you know a 5 week old Maltese knows how to tear a newspaper up the very first time they find a newspaper??? :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=473377
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cases of wine??? 18-pound turkey??? Puppies buggin', and getting into things???? Football??

Now that's a PERFECT Thanksgiving day. Oh yes, I should have gone to your house. You bet, I would have been right at home. How fun. 

PS: I pray for your toes ~ LMAO


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=473274
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh heck Deb, fat happened 30 pies ago...........


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh Deb! I'm just seeing this post now. I am so sorry you were having such a bad day. I understand how you feel...I missed Muffin so very much the last few days.  Hope you are feeling better now. :grouphug:


----------

